# My First Ever Flounder!!



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Went wading for some flounder last night for the first time. Got some tips from "sbarrow" gathered up some gear and took off. Started out a little frustrating. The water wasn't too bad as far as clarity, but before I could take my first step I poked a hole in my inflatable boat with my gig!!! It would last a while and then I would have to stop and blow it up again.:banghead:banghead Anyway, didn't slay em but I did manage to gig one for the first time. I don't know if this would be a "doormat" or not, but I thought it was a decent fish. Did see a nice red too. Until next time "when in doubt stab it!!" In reference to the one hundred shadows I stabbed last night. Fun, Fun, Fun


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

nice flattie, but you cant gig redfish it is illegal.


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice, where did you go?


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

> *redfishin'JR (4/25/2009)*Nice, where did you go?


Wasn't sure where to go, so I went east of Portofino on the bay side.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

congrats man im trying to put myself together for some attempted flounder sticking


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

I hope you understand to what degree your life has changed now. Things will never be the same. You have now been born!!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

That's a fine flounder man. congrats


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

great job, you'll get better and more confident with each trip, but remember, no matter what anyone says about when and where to gig flounder, the fish don't know the rules!


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice fish, you got adarn gooddinner right there!


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *sydbrn329 (4/25/2009)*I hope you understand to what degree your life has changed now. Things will never be the same. You have now been born!!


Yep!!! you got the fever now. No turning back. Congrats on your first Flounder.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2009)

:bowdown Great fish dude.Guess he cooked up well:nonono.you should never give flat heads away.


----------



## bulminnow (Oct 11, 2007)

Good lord man your old lady is goin to hate you for figure out another way to stay gone , so just remember. Neverargue with her , just Dicker her !!!!!!!Before you say anything about fishin !!!!! Good luck and keep on Giggin her I mean fishin !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Very nice:hoppingmad first fish!

I poked a hole in a float once that I used to float a cooler. That sucked...it ruined the night.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Flattie! Everybody sticks the boat at one point in time, just try not to stick your foot to the boat


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Good deal Rev!! Bring the next one by the funeral home and we will cremate it with some butter and lemon!:clap


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

> *Atwood (5/13/2009)*Good deal Rev!! Bring the next one by the funeral home and we will cremate it with some butter and lemon!:clap


Good to here from you. I'll remember that next time!


----------

